# Clen, Winstrol Depot, hgh, and t3



## bgindn (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I have been searching the different forums and would like to ask a question to the experts on this forum. First let me give you some information about me. I am 5 foot 11inches. I weigh 250 lbs. 27% body fat.  I would like to of course trim down. I have the following at my disposal:

Clen 100 tablets
Winstrol Depot 20ml of 50mg
hgh 28 - 6ml
T3 

Please advice on how to best take these combination of drugs for maxiumum results of wieght loss in the 30 days allotted to me.

I have lifted regularly for 8 years. Thanks in advance for your wisdom.

thank you


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 5, 2004)

Honestly I would drim down a bit more without the goodies.  Put the hgh on hold.  You don't have nearly enough.   Are you hell bent on using what you have there?  It's pretty much a hodge podge, but not ideal for a very good stack.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 5, 2004)

BTW, welcome


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

I agree, that GH is worthless without either running it for 6-12 months (and with test is best, winstrol wont do much with GH).

T3 is the only drug here that will cause even minute weight loss, diet is how you lose the weight, the drugs are there to help avoid muscle loss.

Winstrol is good for muscle mass with low water retention, because it is known for pulling water from the muscles (and joints). This is however also why I wont touch it, along with degeneration of the connective tissue. I wouldn't wipe my ass with winstrol but that is just my opinion, I've had enough pain already from other crap (accutane).


----------



## bgindn (Jan 5, 2004)

Thank you for all your comments and advice.

Yes I understand that I must hit the cardio hard in order to shed the fat. I intend to incorportate running in the morning along with walking on my lunch break break in addition to my workouts in the evening. I am pressed to loose some weight for my wedding in 30 days and had to console my friend with access to some stuff. All he had available was listed in my orginal post. 

However, I thought I would go on a cycle of clen to help facilitate fat loss. My other option would be the Hydroxycut route.  Again I hope this information helps in any further guidance. I appreciate everyones feedback.

I dont intend to continue usage of these products after 30 days, just want to see the best results I can with what I have available to me.

thanks again


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

I personally never said anything about cardio, I avoid it. Walking is nice though.

Clen and T3 are things to consider, last time I ran T3 @ 60mcg daily I lost 1 7/8" on my waist in a month with some dieting, not what I would call hardcore dieting though. 30 days is not very much time, sounds kind of like you put this on the back burner, but you can definitely make some kind of change within this time.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 5, 2004)

How bout the ol ECA stack....I swear by it and its legal(till march)..
Really effective...

ephedrine 25mg 
caffine 200mg
aspirin 325mg(I usually dont run the aspirin part of it)
3 times a day

ketophen will increace the Ephed's effectiveness alittle and is very safe to run with it...

you clen would be a nice addaition(I will probably add clen to my eca stack when summer time cutting comes)...its a beta angtagonist like ephed but for a different receptor so they are fine to stack..sides might be bad if your sensitive to it ...


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 5, 2004)

eca+clen at the same time is bad news


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 5, 2004)

you think?? I know they will get your system raceing abit...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 6, 2004)

Taking both ECA and clen is bad Juju.  That is why you see people alternate the cycles.  That is just looking from trouble and part of the reason even the legal stuff is getting banned...bad discretion.


----------

